# Hinterbau Zesty



## Metrum (9. Februar 2015)

Moin!

Ich habe mal ne Frage, da ich eben am verzweifeln bin. Bei meinem erworbenen ollen Zestyrahmen bekomme
ich die Druckstreben nicht von dem Umlenkhebel ab. Insbesondere da ich nicht sicher bin wie die Dinger verbaut sind. Der Dämpfer ist raus und ich vermute dass ich die "Schrauben" nach innen hin rausdrehen muss, da man ja auf der Innenseite diese "Tellerköpfe" hat. Sind die mit Schraubenfest in der Hardcore-Version gesichert, schlichtweg angegammelt oder habe ich einen Denkfehler? Ich will den Innensechskant ja auch nicht rund drehen. Eine fixe Hilfe sichert meinen Schlaf und ein rasches Vorankommen. Danke und Grüße....


----------



## Metrum (11. Februar 2015)

Erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

